

A new Svbtle layout - jmduke
https://svbtle.com/?beta=true

======
tsurantino
On the homepage, that there is a featured article as well as additional
information to the right side a.k.a. more stuff to read reminds me a lot of
the Mashable craziness.

It's very hard to focus on content, reading left to right, when there is
unimportant information that I have to constantly filter out as I go line by
line.

And as someone else had said, the individual blog posts pretty much follow the
same layout style as medium. I actually think that this, even more
minimalistic design, takes away from the aesthetic that, in my opinion, made
Svbtle stand out - namely, the colours and the logos.

------
rjvir
The first Svbtle layout was by far the best designed blog layout at the time -
the sidebar with a description of the writer was very well built. This new
layout is interesting - reminds me a lot of Medium.

------
tommaxwell
I stopped caring since they're so exclusive.

------
wahnfrieden
Very annoying how an arrow snaps into view a moment after I scroll every time.
Yet another layout that fails at mobile.

------
bluthru
Why not just have the dateline static? Why make the user hover for it to show?
(Does it appear on touch devices?)

Why does the top-right svbtle menu start as a dot? Why not just keep it in its
expanded state?

The scrollbar on OS X appears white, despite there being a white background. I
don't know why.

Why is the Kudos button presented on the side and at the bottom? Don't you
only want people to do that after they've read it? It kind of mucks things up.
Same for the author dot in the lower-right.

I like Medium's friendly author photos, but I guess svbtle is about the author
iconography.

------
bherms
Not a big fan... The movement of all "navigation" to the right feels unnatural
and my eyes keep trying to shift focus to the right (away from the content).
Poorly done, IMO, for these usability issues.

------
gkoberger
It seems like the actual blogs weren't redesigned
([http://barrettsheridan.com/options-101](http://barrettsheridan.com/options-101)),
just the actual Svbtle site (which collects all the blogs, like Medium does).

EDIT: I'm somewhat wrong; adding ?beta=1 on any blog gives you the new
redesign. Each user's main page is pretty much the same, but the individual
blog posts are lacking the sidebar.

------
ics
In my browser at half width (840px) the new layout forces horizontal scroll.
I'm used to shrinking text when this occurs, but for a blog it's annoying
because the content itself isn't that wide. The vertical bar on the left is
unnecessary, and the other stories bar on the right could easily become
narrower. The old Svbtle layout fits _perfectly_ at this width and is very
readable.

------
stevewillows
On a Galaxy S3 in tablet mode the new design of the main site is awful.
Horizontal scrolling and all. The article view is great though.

I look forward to the wp knock off :)

------
ryangilbert
Not a fan.

------
knes
The mobile view is horrible. Why would you make us do horizontal scrolling on
a smartphone?!

------
amyunus
I can not un-kudos article. Or can't I?

